# Attaching Excel Doc in Word?



## Alisya (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi, is it possible to attach excel files in Word? I am currrently writing work procedure which refers to excel files, it would be nice if i can attach the file in word, so the end user can open it.


----------



## Macropod (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Alisya,

Simply use Insert|Object|Create From File, then navigate to and select the Excel file. If the Excel worksheet spans more than one page in Word, or the workbook has multiple worksheets, you might find it best to use the 'display as icon' option also.

Cheers


----------

